# Amano Escapees



## CeeBee (30 Apr 2009)

I'd heard that they can jump, but I've never seen it before the other night.  Fortunately, I was in the room when one of my Amano shrimp launched itself out of the tank and I was able to rescue it.  I decided I'd better look behind the tank to see if I'd had anymore escapees - I found this   






It must have been there for ages.


----------



## Superman (30 Apr 2009)

I believe that they only jump when water quality is an issue.


----------



## Themuleous (30 Apr 2009)

Nan Ive had them jump from tanks they breed in, though if the water quality is an issue they will jump more often.  Just one of the problems of open top tanks I guess.

I find crispy shrimp all over the house, it amazes me how far they get sometimes!!!

Sam


----------



## CeeBee (30 Apr 2009)

I'd be surprised if the water quality were as issue - I do 50% weekly water changes religiously.  I've had no problems with the other inhabitants, which include Cardinals.  

I've wondered if it was hanging on the forgbit roots and got hassled by an over enthusiastic danio.

It was quite disconcerting watching the one I rescued scuttling across the floor.


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Apr 2009)

High CO2 levels also make them jump out of the tank!


----------



## CeeBee (30 Apr 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> High CO2 levels also make them jump out of the tank!


 Ahhhhhhh......  Now that could be the problem.  I'll have to keep an eye on that then.  Would they show symptoms before the fish?

I don't know how long crispy had been there - there are so many hiding places in the tank, that a roll call is impossible.

I've had no more jumpers since Monday (maybe it was Tuesday - its been a busy week) night.  The rest of the shrimp are happily feeding and wandering around the tank - so they look OK - but I'm not sure what to look for (apart from shrimp launching themselves).  Do I turn down the C02 now or monitor the situation for a while?  Did it jump or did the C02 push it?  Thoughts and advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Apr 2009)

If there is something near the surface the shrimp can hang on too (plants, pipework, internal filter) they will be there if there are high levels of CO2 in the tank, if not then they will just jump out sometimes. I have had this problem with Amanos before.


----------



## Themuleous (30 Apr 2009)

Nice photo BTW


----------



## CeeBee (30 Apr 2009)

Thanks LD - they do occasionally hang out on the frogbit roots, but usually they're just grazing.  They're certainly not up there en mass, so I guess it was a random leap.

Cheers Sam


----------



## kevkev (4 Sep 2009)

After introducing 4 cherry shrimp, I found one in my office promptly the next morning, 40 feet from the tank.


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Sep 2009)

it looks rather tasty actually. i might go for the prawn curry tonight now after seeing that


----------



## JamesM (4 Sep 2009)




----------

